

Buddy system - good idea? - pennyfiller

So i'm trying to learn how to code and it's fun because I have a live social networking website to play with...but there's so much to learn and I'm overwhelmed and if I mess up, site goes down and I'm always lost on how to fix it.
Then I figured, wouldn't it be great if there were some cool tech volunteers who would willing to teach like myself in real-time?  Sort of like, one-on-one tutor...we can share screens...this way when I code, the person can correct my mistakes or I can watch that person code, fix things and see how things get done.<p>Anyhow, do you think something like this could work?  I know there's a push out there to get more people to learn how to code.
======
adrianscott
what tech are you programming in?

~~~
pennyfiller
basic lamp stuff.

